# **Unitronic Turbo Inlet Elbow for 1.8/2.0 TSI GEN3 MQB is Now Available!**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce the release of its new *Turbo Inlet Elbow for the 1.8/2.0 TSI MQB ISxx turbochargers. 

*Made from aircraft grade cast Aluminum and is engineered as a direct bolt-on, it is designed to eliminate airflow restrictions, resulting in a significant increase in turbocharger efficiency.
*
LEARN MORE*


----------

